

How does the Twitter iPhone App implement a custom tab bar? - boctor
http://idevrecipes.com/2011/01/04/how-does-the-twitter-iphone-app-implement-a-custom-tab-bar/

======
naz
I've been working on something[1] very similar for some of my own apps. It is
available under the MIT license. What license are these recipes released
under?

I decided not to mask the icons and opted for pre-masked PNGs because I
couldn't match the style as well as I could in Photoshop. Yours is looking
very good though. Maybe we should merge?

[1] <https://github.com/briancollins/BCTabBarController>

~~~
ryanpetrich
Alternatively, one could apply the mask on the GPU by setting CALayer's mask
property.

~~~
naz
Do CALayer masks support gradient borders?

~~~
ryanpetrich
Not sure what you mean by "gradient borders"

------
ttjervaag
Not being able to modify even the highlight tint colour of the UITabBar is a
mini peeve of mine. To me it doesn't make much sense to force blue when a lot
of the other UI elements have a tintColor property which works great.

I didn't have the time to do a custom one for my last project so we stayed
with the standard blue in the end.

 _Edit:_ nice work though! Nice to see a thorough explanation of your
thinking.

------
_neil
I wrote something similar for an app that used Titanium. All javascript, of
course, with select-state images and a 1x42 pixel background. I'll see if the
company I wrote it for will let me release it as a snippet.

